# Need Plans to Build Hartford Products Combine



## Poly62 (May 10, 2015)

Anyone have a complete set of construction instructions and plans for the Hartford Products D&RGW Combine Kit including instructions to build the trucks? I am in particular need for the plans for the various jigs used in the building of both the car and the trucks. Will be glad to pay for the cost of making copies as well as shipping costs.

Arthur Bailey


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you try to contact Ozark Miniatures about your need? They are good people and since they now own Hartford they may be able to help you out.

Chris


----------



## Poly62 (May 10, 2015)

Chris,

I purchased the D&RGW Combine kit from Ozark. The reissued kit did not have a complete set of instructions and I have called 3 times. The first time I spoke with the owner and he said he would look into the lack of a full set of prints. I have called 2 more times but have not received a call back. Most of my needs are the diagrams for the various jigs used in the construction of the trucks and car. The trucks being the most important. This is why I posted this message hoping that someone may have what I am missing.

Art



Art


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Art,

not sure that Ozark got the info for the jigs, as they were marketed under Fall River Products as an add on.

Al P.


----------



## Poly62 (May 10, 2015)

Al,

Thanks for the information about the Jigs for the D&RGW Truck build. No wonder the owner of Ozark seemed to not know what I was asking for. 

Art


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Art,

Are you planning on starting these builds soon? Can I encourage you to make a build thread here? I was looking at these kits myself and would like to see how your build goes.

Chris


----------



## Poly62 (May 10, 2015)

Chris,

I would be willing to do a build thread for this kit, but I would need to know what type of information would be the most beneficial to the followers of the thread. There are two builds the car itself and the trucks


----------

